# لان الرب مسحني



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2014)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 

روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسببين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق (اش1:61)

روحك القدوس يا الهنا هو فينا وديعه هو سبب لخلاص نفوسنا وسبب بركه للاخرين فكل من امتلا بروحك القدوس جال يكرز ويخدم ويفرح كل من حوله وكل من ولد من المعموديه ومسح بالميرون صار ممتليء بروحك القدوس فهيا الهب قلوب الخدام والرعاه بل وكل شعبك فيفرح الكل بخلاصك ويجول كل فرد في كنيستك يبحث عن الماسورين في الخطاياليحل رباطاتهم بالتعليم ويقودهم للكنيسه للتوبه اجعل في افواه الجميع كلامك لينادوا به ويبشروا بخلاصك اسكب روح المحبه والعطف في خدامك ليشعروا بكل منكسر القلب فيسندوه امين ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 يونيو 2014)

mera22 قال:


> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> 
> روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسببين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق (اش1:61)
> 
> روحك القدوس يا الهنا هو فينا وديعه هو سبب لخلاص نفوسنا وسبب بركه للاخرين فكل من امتلا بروحك القدوس جال يكرز ويخدم ويفرح كل من حوله وكل من ولد من المعموديه ومسح بالميرون صار ممتليء بروحك القدوس فهيا الهب قلوب الخدام والرعاه بل وكل شعبك فيفرح الكل بخلاصك ويجول كل فرد في كنيستك يبحث عن الماسورين في الخطاياليحل رباطاتهم بالتعليم ويقودهم للكنيسه للتوبه اجعل في افواه الجميع كلامك لينادوا به ويبشروا بخلاصك اسكب روح المحبه والعطف في خدامك ليشعروا بكل منكسر القلب فيسندوه امين ​





*أأأأأأأأأأأأمين       أأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2014)

*آمين ....... باسم الرب يسوع نطلب*​


----------



## اليعازر (15 يونيو 2014)

كلنا نهتف معك.
آمين.


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2014)

*امين يارب اسمع واستجيب *

*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2014)

*امين يارب استجب 
واسكب روح محبتك واشعل روحك القدوس بداخلنا 
صلاه جميله اوى تسلم ايديكى *


----------



## Comment (15 يونيو 2014)

*"روحـك الـقُـدُّوس فَـلـيـهـدنى إلى الإستـقـامـة" (مز 142 أو 143)*





​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)

امييين
روعه حبيبتى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2014)

امين يارب يسوع المسيح استجب 
روعه حبيبتى تسم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2014)

آمين يا يسوع


----------



## mary naeem (16 يونيو 2014)

آمــــــ+ـــــــــــيـــن


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يونيو 2014)

الرب حصنى وقوتى وملاذى
الرب يبارككك


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>



ميرسي كتير لمرورك اخي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أأأأأأأأأأأأمين       أأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*



ميرسي كتير لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *آمين ....... باسم الرب يسوع نطلب*​



ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> كلنا نهتف معك.
> آمين.



امين ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *امين يارب اسمع واستجيب *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى *​



حبيبتي ميرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *امين يارب استجب
> واسكب روح محبتك واشعل روحك القدوس بداخلنا
> صلاه جميله اوى تسلم ايديكى *



ميرسي كتير حبيبتي لمرورك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

comment قال:


> ​



امين
ميرسي كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> امييين
> روعه حبيبتى تسلم ايدك​



ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

candy shop قال:


> امين يارب يسوع المسيح استجب
> روعه حبيبتى تسم ايدك​



حبيبتي ميرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين يا يسوع



امين
ميرسي كتير ابي لمرورك الغالي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> آمــــــ+ـــــــــــيـــن



ميرسي كتير حبيبتي لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب حصنى وقوتى وملاذى
> الرب يبارككك



ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يونيو 2014)

*آمين  يارب​*


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2014)

آمين ايها الملك السماوي أملك قلبنا وفيض علينا بغناك
وارسم ملامح يسوع فينا آمين
​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 يونيو 2014)

امين 
يارب اسمع واستجيب
ورد اليك كل ضال 
تسلمي ياميرا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسمع منك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 يونيو 2014)

امين يا رب المجد يسوع المسيح نوري وخلاصي وحصن حياتي تمجد واستجب صلواتنا وطلباتنا ليس لنا ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا امين


----------

